# I lost my Safari menubar!



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Sheesh... not really. My 27-inch iMac just arrived, and in the process of setting it up, I was surfing around & noted that the menu bar was gone! Oh no... what happened? I didn't have a clue.

This monitor is HUGE. I have been conditioned by small monitors to see the menu bar at the top of the Safari (& other app's) window. Now it isn't. I've had 13-inch lappies for the past 4 years. This is a really big difference for me!


I love this computer!



Anyone else having brain-farts adjusting to a new computer?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure if the latest and greatest still has this but earlier versions have a clear oval button at the far right of the bar that contains the red amber and green buttons. This will hide and restore the tool and button menus which is what I assume you are missing.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Sounds like your missing the tool bar. Go to View, then click show toolbar, in there you can hide and show everything.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2003)

"Brain-farts". That's funny.
While in Safari go to the View Menu (at the top to the left of the History menu). Scroll down and select the the various Bars that you wish to be shown from Bookmarks Bar, Status Bar, Tab Bar, and Toolbar. Hope this solves the problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

I should have expressed myself here a bit more!


The menu bar is at the top of the monitor. The windows are placed anywhere but in the upper left of the monitor now. There's so much room, the menu bar is now up there, instead of right there!


Not really a missing menu bar - I just have to look way up & over to see it most of the time now!


I tried to be funny, but that seems to have fallen flat!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

prw said:


> I tried to be funny, but that seems to have fallen flat!


Hmm musical brain farts. Go for sharp and you should be able to blast in right on key.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> Hmm musical brain farts. Go for sharp and you should be able to blast in right on key.



Hard to be sharp early on a Sunday morning with only one coffee!


----------



## SuzyP (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you! I have just installed Safari on the Windows XP partition of my Mac Mini Server and realised something was missing, so googled for a solution and there you all are!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Can you post a picture to help clarify the issue with your "Menu Bar"? Just use Preview to take a screenshot...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Tech Elementz said:


> Can you post a picture to help clarify the issue with your "Menu Bar"? Just use Preview to take a screenshot...


Uh……check the date on the original post, dude. XX)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Tech Elementz said:


> Just use Preview to take a screenshot...


In my 20+ years of using a Mac, I have never used Preview to take a screenshot.

*Command-Shift-3: * Full-screen capture

*Command-Shift-4:* Crosshairs; select a rectangular area to capture

*Command-Shift-4* and then *Spacebar*: capture a menu or other UI element.

...and there are others....


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> In my 20+ years of using a Mac, I have never used Preview to take a screenshot.
> 
> *Command-Shift-3: * Full-screen capture
> 
> ...


The Grab app also works wonders. Remember to save TIFF as a JPG before sending however.


----------

